# 1Y old Vizsla boy got territorial



## Katarina (Sep 6, 2021)

My 1 year old V boy got very territorial- he would launch and grawl at anybody who happens to pass by , when we get outside. At times he walks outside ignoring by-passers , but sometimes; (specially evenings) he growls and launch at people. As he is now full grown , I am having troubles holding him. Any advice ? Is he missing anything ? Too much exercise - is he tired ?/ To little exercise ? ( does he have excess energy ? ) / Is this just a phase ? He gets a good 40 mins fast run behind a bike and play time with other dogs daily . Thanks Katarina


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Sounds like leash aggression/reactivity. Lots of info out there about it, check this one out. Managing a leash-reactive dog


----------

